# ASA Augusta Roll Call!



## Daniel W. (Apr 16, 2009)

I'll be there, although I haven't shot at a 3d target in probably five years.  I guess the new known class is sparking interest with the spotties like me!  Known 45 here I come.  

P.S-If anyone in Augusta would like to play around with some indoor, American Sportsman on Washington Road has a brand new indoor range.


----------



## Silver Mallard (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm leaving out friday morning after I drop my daughter off at school.


----------



## reylamb (Apr 16, 2009)

Headed out Friday AM also....plodding along in Open A....


----------



## john.lee (Apr 16, 2009)

If I can get off work that weekend ill b there...


----------



## hound dog (Apr 16, 2009)

The wife and I will head out Fri. AM See yall there.


----------



## bowsmith (Apr 16, 2009)

Nope.  Have to meet the Bowtech semi at the Talladega race.


----------



## Duckhawk (Apr 16, 2009)

bowsmith said:


> Nope.  Have to meet the Bowtech semi at the Talladega race.



Do What! They got a Race Car now!

Leaving thursday night me and the crew, I will be shooting Open A, Kids in the youth class, also a womens shooter and an unlimited shooter! 

Good Luck to all !


----------



## bowsmith (Apr 16, 2009)

No racecar.  We have the Bowtech Interactive Archery Experience which basically consists of an indoor archery range inside of semi.  It lets us expose archery to a new market, and also show off the bows to a demographic filled with hunters.  You never really know what venue we might appear at next.


----------



## hound dog (Apr 16, 2009)

bowsmith said:


> No racecar.  We have the Bowtech Interactive Archery Experience which basically consists of an indoor archery range inside of semi.  It lets us expose archery to a new market, and also show off the bows to a demographic filled with hunters.  You never really know what venue we might appear at next.





Bring it out to one of are shoots.


----------



## trykon7 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'll be leaving out with abhunter around 9am.Friday!!!  Yall can just look for me on the podium come Sunday!!!


----------



## KPreston (Apr 17, 2009)

*Asa!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

My Wife and I are headed out friday at noon! The weather looks good! All I have to do now is hit all the targets and I will be happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  <KP>


----------



## goldenarrow (Apr 17, 2009)

i am goingg.


----------



## Big John (Apr 17, 2009)

I is goin too


----------



## Hunterrs (Apr 18, 2009)

We are going also.  Got our cards today.  Can't wait!!!


----------



## poolgy (Apr 19, 2009)

Our state match got over scheduled with Augusta this year!  I guess I will have to miss this one even though it is the closest pro am for me to go to.  I have 20 kids to take to the state 4H match.
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## badcompany (Apr 19, 2009)

I hear ya poolgy. I was trying to figure out how bigjohn was going to swing this.


----------



## waits (Apr 20, 2009)

goldenarrow said:


> i am goingg.



What about your dad the 14 king is he going to shoot.
Awsome avatar.


----------



## goldenarrow (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks..
Nope dad can't go he has to workk all weekend:[
i am going to go with Jen Pittman, We r heading up there friday night..


----------



## GaBear (Apr 20, 2009)

Good Luck to all of those folks going to Augusta. The Bear will not be attending this year.


----------



## Matt Sowell (Apr 21, 2009)

leaving thursday ....... novice


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 21, 2009)

where in Augusta?


----------



## trykon7 (Apr 21, 2009)

Fort Gordon


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Apr 21, 2009)

trykon7 said:


> I'll be leaving out with abhunter around 9am.Friday!!!  Yall can just look for me on the podium come Sunday!!!



I hear ya Matt, Know you can do it, Ill be there to see ya


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 22, 2009)

Can someone who is going PM me with times...I work on Ft.Gordon and have not seen anything about this...Thanks


----------



## JR (Apr 22, 2009)

jmfauver said:


> Can someone who is going PM me with times...I work on Ft.Gordon and have not seen anything about this...Thanks



http://www.asaarchery.com/gasched09.htm


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 22, 2009)

I got a message about it...Ft.Gordon is not even advertising this event.....FYI to those coming into town the I20/I520 interchange is under construction and is a mess....Try using the Belair Rd exit from I20


----------



## Robbie101 (Apr 22, 2009)

Don't think Im gonna make it this year...... Or it don't look that way as of now........ Got a catering Friday night, and short handed on Saturday and Sunday........

Yall have fun...



Work Stinks sometimes....


----------



## waits (Apr 22, 2009)

Robbie101 said:


> Don't think Im gonna make it this year...... Or it don't look that way as of now........ Got a catering Friday night, and short handed on Saturday and Sunday........
> 
> Yall have fun...
> 
> ...




Sorry to hear it man was hoping to see ya there.


----------



## Brian from GA (Apr 22, 2009)

Kailey 

You better check your travel arrangements. I spoke with Steve Pittman this week and he said Jen is being taken to the hospital Thursday night to have labor induced on Friday morning. 

I hope all goes well for Jen, Steve and the newbie. I also hope you still get to go since you have been shooting great. 

Brian


----------



## goldenarrow (Apr 22, 2009)

yeahh i just herdd..
i am going to go with blake clifton and his dad.
i will be there.


----------



## Robbie101 (Apr 23, 2009)

waits said:


> Sorry to hear it man was hoping to see ya there.



Trust me, I wanna be. I may ride down Saturday after lunch to hang and then return on Saturday evening.


----------



## Silver Mallard (Apr 23, 2009)

Me and Sowell boys are leaving out tomorrow in the a.m.


----------



## WHITE_CHOCOLATE (Apr 23, 2009)

Me ,Daniel,big E and Steven Richard are leaving friday am 630ish.Hope to see all my boys their for a heck of a good time.Everyone have a safe trip!


----------



## Robbie101 (Apr 23, 2009)

Yall have fun, shoot straight, and win........Ill have biscuits ready when everyone returns.......


----------



## Hunterrs (Apr 23, 2009)

Just a wake up left.  Shoot 'em straight everyone.  Everyone have a safe trip.  We will be there for the team shoot tomorrow.  See you in Augusta!!!!!


----------



## dgmeadows (Apr 23, 2009)

*Lookin' forward to seeing everybody...*

Ya'll come on over to my side of the State this weekend for a change !!

I'll be there all 3 days.  Ciara will shoot Saturday AM, but will have to leave immediately to go to a piano recital in Washington, GA.. gonna be a long day for her.

I'm gonna try to do my Sims round late tomorrow (FRI) after the team shoot, so if any of ya'll are looking to do the same holler at me when you see me in the morning.

Darren


----------



## dhardegree (Apr 24, 2009)

If you go through Reynolds, GA.... Slow down.  That 35 mph speed zone lasts longer than the time it takes to get to 64 mph.  I actully thought I was in a 55 mph zone approaching the 65 mph zone.  What looked like a 65 was actually a 45.  5 lanes the whole way, very decieving if you're not paying attention.  AND, I wasn't even trying to hurry.


----------



## hound dog (Apr 24, 2009)

Ok OK we are up and going to leave at 7:00am see yall there.


----------



## Big John (Apr 24, 2009)

OK OK 9 For me LOL


----------



## Archery Mom (Apr 24, 2009)

Best of luck to everyone.. We will see you out there on Sunday.. Like Carl we have 25 archers to take to the State 4-H tournament on Saturday. 

If anyone hear's how Jen is doing, please let us know.. and can't wait to see Baby Pittman.. 

Kailey, i'm cheering for you girl....


----------



## Aknaps21 (Apr 25, 2009)

Chalk 1.


----------

